# Missing Brittany in Barnesville...



## JuliaH (Sep 11, 2010)

My heart is heavy today. Not only is it 9/11 and a day of remembering... our male Brittany chose today to go missing. Not only is he a wonderful dog, sweet, with a playful personality... he is a hunter... bred and raised to hunt birds. 

He is also a houdini and can open almost any kennel or travel crate... and we did not replace the safe latch on his kennel this morning. It was only a short time before it was noticed, but by then he was gone. 

We have been out in the truck several times already, calling and looking for him with no success. We will go out as often as it takes to find him. 

In the hopes that someone that reads this may be in the Barnesville area near Country Kitchen road... I am posting this note along with some pictures of Rusty. He is wearing an orange collar. 

Julia


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.  If he can stay safe, he will probably make it home for dinner.  Have you tried going out and shooting the shotgun a few times?


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 11, 2010)

No, but that's a good idea!  I have my starter pistol handy, and it is plenty loud. Hopefully he will respond to that too 

Julia


----------



## george hancox (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope he decides it is time to eat and comes  home.wish some of us were close enough to help you look for him.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 11, 2010)

Me too George. Have been out a bunch of times, and the good part is that he has not been killed by some car or truck. He is not wise to the road...

He is very wise to birds, lol, but the neighbor's pond across the road is peaceful and the birds are sitting by and in the pond, so I know he is not there either. 

There is a lot of woods behind and beside us, so I hope he is just out hunting on his own... and that his tummy will tell him to come home soon!

Thanks for your generous comments! 

Julia



george hancox said:


> I hope he decides it is time to eat and comes home.wish some of us were close enough to help you look for him.


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Sep 11, 2010)

Julia i hope Rusty has gotten hungry and returned home by now, sorry to hear that , Sadie bolted out of the back yard after a quail two afternoons ago and thank god the quail took refuge in a firewood pile in the heighborhood behind us i found her standing there on point, one of my quail got loose and hangs out around birdpen and kennels  torrturing the GSP's


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Chris,
I am sure glad Sadie didn't go far!! Hand feeding all those beautiful pups would be a real chore!  You woke up the prey drive in her more than I ever did!  

Rusty has not come home yet. We are still calling and hoping for the best. I really am nervous about the outcome though, and we will say a prayer for him tonight. Karl has just gone down the driveway to the highway, just to see if he could see Rusty, and his dinner is in his open kennel, but it's going to be a restless night at our place. He is such a good dog....

Julia


----------



## pine nut (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure hope he comes back.  That's a bad feeling for sure.   Really nice dog.  My Brit was a Houdini too.  She was quite an athelete as well.  When I was driving away after leaving her with a trainer I remembered a went right back to tell the trainer that she probably needed a lid on her pen because if she wanted water from the bottom of a well she would jump in and figure out how to get out later!  He went and transferred her to kennel with a top on it.  I sure hope he comes home.
Bill


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Sep 11, 2010)

Praying for safe return as well,when i coonhunted i couldnt sleepat nite when i still had a hound out trail cant wait to hunt sadie and buddy on some birds after these pups are gone  let meknow when yall find him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2010)

I would think that Rusty would come on back home, Julia, anytime now. I hate to hear this news and will keep my hopes up. Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Bill,

He is a special dog for sure. He is 7 now, and he is a loving, smart, and talented boy. 

I just wish he were not so talented with latches! I would dearly love to get up in the morning and find him in the barn, on the porch, under the car, anything as long as he is safely home!

I was told long ago that he could get out of a travel crate, so be careful... so when we would go to friends or the bird field he had to ride on the back seat...lol.  I don't think he minds being in the truck with the A/C running, but he is not much of a house dog!

The other day, I let him out to play and had to call him 3 times (unusual before today) and he finally came straight to me, bringing me the quail he just caught! He sure was proud of himself and I wish I had a picture of that!  

As I mentioned before, I am saying my prayers for him tonight! Cars and road are not on the list of things he is smart about...I hope I can post later or tomorrow when he is safely home about his silly romp!

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Nic,

I am trying hard to not be too afraid for him, but it's dark now and he is not in his kennel....

Julia



Nicodemus said:


> I would think that Rusty would come on back home, Julia, anytime now. I hate to hear this news and will keep my hopes up. Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 11, 2010)

hope you find him, Did Aline get here Weim back?  been a bad few weeks for people loosing dogs....I had 2 GSP get out of the same kennel and 1 was gone for about 4 days finally showed back up solid covered in mud and looked like he had been on one heck of and adventure.  As long as no one gets him he should be back and hopefully if they do they are honest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2010)

Juslia, please keep me informed.


----------



## Jim P (Sep 11, 2010)

Julia I'm sorry to hear about Rusty, I know what your going through, may be there is a female in season and he is courting.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 11, 2010)

Nic,
I will let you know for sure how things go. I have thought about keeping one of the pups because this is such a nice litter, but now I may have to...    and that is not so much fun to think about right now...

Luke,
I don't think Aline has her Cherry Pie back yet. It's has to be especially hard to lose her, after all that nursing from the snake bite... I know that Rusty has only been gone a few hours and I am having a terrible time with it...

Jim,
I hope that's what he is doing. It would be just like him... out chasing skirts..lol. That's the only thing he likes as much as chasing birds! But it's time for him to be home now.

Julia


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Ms. Julia!!! Hope he returns home safely soon!!!


----------



## Sam H (Sep 12, 2010)

Julia...
Sorry to hear about Rusty....I only pray when we next hear from you that he is home....Hopefully he's just got some roamin on his mind

Sam


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, so far he is not home.  Rusty hunts when he is out of his kennel.... and I hope he did not find something and get hurt somehow. I have never known him to be gone this long....


----------



## george hancox (Sep 12, 2010)

we're still praying he comes home.


----------



## zzweims (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Julia, I just read this and my heart is absolutely breaking for you

Aline


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Aline and George.... we have been out along the road. Thankfully he is not lying out there. But he never came home last night. Food bowl not touched, no poop in kennel.... I was hoping to know he came even if he went back out... but no sign of him.

Julia


----------



## george hancox (Sep 12, 2010)

did he have a chip in his ear,maybe someone found him and took him in till they findyou.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 12, 2010)

He is not microchipped, but he does have his collar on... one of those bright orange plastic collars. I don't think he is lost though. Someone either has him, or something worse has happened... I think he would come home if he could...

Julia


----------



## Fowl (Sep 12, 2010)

anybody around you keep chickens or chicken houses? Might be good people to check with and let know you're missing a dog. I've had dogs give the slip and come back with a chicken on several occassions. Just a thought, hope you find him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

Julia, any news?


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 12, 2010)

Only that as of a little while ago, he is not lying on the side of the road. He is not home yet. 

Going to make flyers and place an ad in the newspaper with reward to do tomorrow. 

I hope he is chasing girls and has not thought about home yet. I have called his first owners to see if he has ever done this before, but they are in Nebraska, and are getting ready for a move, therefore hard to reach. 

I wish I had good news. This waiting and wondering is awful!

Julia


----------



## dawg (Sep 12, 2010)

best of luck....went thru the same thing several months ago with our britt span....Grouper...he came back 6 days later.

our thoughts are with you


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks dawg!  6 days had to have felt like forever!! Rusty is such a good dog, and I hope he is ok. So far, he has not been hit by a car, but he needs to be home, safely in his kennel with the safety latch in place...lol. 

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 12, 2010)

There is a reward for the safe return of this dog....


----------



## dawg (Sep 12, 2010)

best of luck.....I posted on craigs list and another thing called fido finder.....

best of luck.....pls let us know.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful dog. I hope he finds his way home! 

Adam


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks!! Will do the Craigs List thing and I will look up Fido Finder... He is not home yet. No sign of him.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 13, 2010)

Rusty will find his way home soon.....Glass is half full / not half empty....Try to stay positive


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 13, 2010)

I am working on it. A dog being gone 6 days and then showing up gives me hope too... So far, no Rusty along side the road and that is good.... Will call the pound today too, just in case. Have already called local rescues...

My worst fear is someone has him that knows what he has.... and that means Rusty won't be able to come home... We have REWARD posters out now too...

Still looking, still praying, still hoping....

Julia


----------



## george hancox (Sep 13, 2010)

Jim P know's that feeling.I hope your wrong and he comes home or some decent person will find him and call.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 13, 2010)

We placed an ad in the paper today... still hoping for the best.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 13, 2010)

There is now a REWARD offered for the safe return of Rusty. I can be reached via email or PM thru this site... 

Thanks everyone,

Julia


----------



## bthomas (Sep 13, 2010)

Julia,

I know exactly how you feel.  I had a lab that could escape from anything AND  jump/climb 6' fences.  He escaped twice in his 13 years.  The first time he was gone 9 days and showed up back home worn out.  Second time he was gone for 5 days and returned in good shape.  He was a true Houdini.

Put out the flyers, etc. and I would think you will be suprised of the response you get.

Good luck and I am thinking of you guys.

Britt


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

We are still hopin` for good news. Julia...


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks y'all. I finally got in touch with David and Sara (they raised him and trained him and made him into the wonderful hunter that he is) and told them he is missing. I still have plenty of hope that he comes home... but I am also considering retaining a pup, just in case.

The good part is that we travel the road every day, making sure he is not lying out there and he is not. So he should be out there someplace... and I hope he finds his way home, or the newspaper ad and flyers make a difference...

Julia


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2010)

Julia,  There's a lot of people on here that read this board,  if you have more pics say from every angle, and can post them, it could help one of us recognize him as being yours.  Just trying to help.  Call our attention to any characteristic marks too.  Unfortunatly for Aline, most Weimaraners look alike,  but Brits have markings that could help!  In your pics the spot in the left flank area looks like a quail in flight, and the on on the right chest looks like a map of Africa.  Might be just positioning for that pic but what do you think?
I hope this helps!


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi 

Ok,  the first thing is that he loves people and will go up to anyone.  His face color is almost perfect and his nose is freckled. His coat is sorta medium length, not really feathery or long. He never needs to be clipped down. 

Orange and white, but the orange is a real nice deep rust color, as shown in the pictures in the first post I made. Those are also the best pictures I have of him.

He is a little tall and leggy for a Brit, and about 37 pounds. He is 7 years old, still thinks he is a young man, but he is on a special senior diet now. 

The pictures on this post are not as good, but they will give a little more look at him. He was about 5 years old most of these pictures. 

The most outstanding feature is his desire to please and his super friendly personality... the picture of him with a trainer we worked with in a clinic one time will show how happy he was to work. He had just finished pointing and retrieving to hand for the trainer. 

I know it is hard to describe him other than physically, but anyone who has known Rusty knows just what a fine dog he is...


----------



## preston (Sep 13, 2010)

*missing dog*

hey just a thought but did you have any dove hunts nearby?? all the shooting would have attracted him if out of cage and someone may have found him.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Preston,

Thanks... nothing close to us. I did go outside and fire my starter pistol a few times to see if that would attract him homeward, but no such luck. I hope the reward posters will bring someone out of the woodwork and get him home. Other than calling, which we do a lot of, and riding the roads looking for him, also doing a lot, I am not sure what else to do at this point. Fresh food is always in his kennel for him too, just in case he comes home in the night. 

Julia


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2010)

My Father in law lost his setter once when she took off after a deer near Indian Springs> They had a long trip home.  It snowed a big snow the next day and I was able to close my office and go drive him back down there.  We rode around looking for her and calling with no luck until we pulled in to a nursinghome and called  from the drive way.  She was on the porch of the facility and came when we called.  The point was that she was almost next door to where she had gotten lost.  If you haven't tried that it might pay.
I lost two pointers while grouse hunting in North GA almost forty years ago.  I found them a week later and they had not taken up with anyone.  Joyous reunion!  They must have had a cold as they could not smell that day.  They were running up birds in a large covey of quail without even knowing it.  It started raining and they lost me.  Long story but happy ending.  Don't lose hope and look next door as well.  Oh yeah a dog can get almost wild in a week.  Mine were reluctant to come to me until the smelled me.  They were in sight but too wary to come in.  I sat down and just calmly talked to them.  Once they reccognised me they were all over me.  They can get confused and scared quickly.  I found a man who had just seen  them in his back yard pointing his chickens!  They had not eaten in a week and were POINTING his chickens.  Hard to believe ,but he said they weren't trying to catch them.  Said they went over the hill behind his house.  That is where I found them.  I sure hope you find him.
That spot on his right chest in the first set of pics looks like the African continent to me and his whole tail, is red.  I think I would reccognize him enough to ask questions.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 14, 2010)

Positive prayers,thoughts and energy are still going around for you and Rusty on his safe return home....Times like this are tough...keep your chin up and never,ever, give up....
Is your name/phone## on Rusty's collar?


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Sam,

And... no it isn't. That is one of those things I needed to do for every dog, and never quite got to... my veterinarian asked me the same about his rabies tag, which also can help... but it's in his file.  

I have called all around though, and now an ad should be running in the local paper, so I am not ready to give up yet... I think he would have already come home if he could though. 

Julia




Sam H said:


> Positive prayers,thoughts and energy are still going around for you and Rusty on his safe return home....Times like this are tough...keep your chin up and never,ever, give up....
> Is your name/phone## on Rusty's collar?


----------



## NGaHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hoping and praying for a safe return of Rusty


----------



## Sam H (Sep 14, 2010)

JuliaH said:


> Thanks Sam,
> 
> And... no it isn't. That is one of those things I needed to do for every dog, and never quite got to... my veterinarian asked me the same about his rabies tag, which also can help... but it's in his file.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lane Morrell (Sep 14, 2010)

Ms. Julia, my GSP and my Pointer got out 2 years ago, and were gone for 5 days.  They came back.  Done give up just yet!!!


----------



## george hancox (Sep 14, 2010)

I was hoping for good news when I got home this morning Julia.I hope you are still looking.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I am still looking. The farmer across the road and another neighbor are also looking. Plus the newspaper ad came out today.

Julia



george hancox said:


> I was hoping for good news when I got home this morning Julia.I hope you are still looking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Still hopin`...


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 14, 2010)

*It's almost time to celebrate.....*

And I will know in a little while.... The people are going to call me to come and look at him tonight.... check out this picture guys!!  It's one of the worst of him I have seen, but I think its him. 

It is time, if I get Rusty home safely, to have a Praisin' God, Hallelujah Time, Foot Stompin' PARTY!!!!

If it not him, I am going to be disappointed... but not out of the hunt for a great dog!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

I have my fingers  crossed, Julia!! I`ve looked several times, and the spots on that side look the same. Let us know!!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 14, 2010)

Hoping it's him !


----------



## Jim P (Sep 14, 2010)

Julia I'm with Nic, it sure looks like your buddy  (I pray that it is) he looks a little worn down, but he has been gone for awhile.


----------



## RAF1112 (Sep 14, 2010)

Julia, I agree with a few of the folks above....those orange markings on his right side sure look your Rusty!  Good luck!


----------



## K-Ro (Sep 14, 2010)

Good luck we have our fingers crossed.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi 

Folks RUSTY IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!

He nearly dragged me to his kennel, he was so glad to be home   

All your encouragement, your prayers along with ours, your constant attention to our dilemma is appreciated more than any of you can know... Some of you know this wonderful dog. 

He is professionally trained, will seriously do it ALL when it comes to pointing, retrieving.... all of it!  He never tires of hunting, which is partly what gets him in trouble sometimes. 

He passes his wonderful and kind personality to his pups as some of you already know, and his talent as well!

He was chowing down on his food, greeting his neighbors.. Rose and Annie..., checking things out in his kennel and making sure it smelled the same...lol when we came back in the house. 

Thankfully the wonderful lady that found him is a dog lover, and had taken good care of him. She said he cried and cried. He just wanted to be home. 

Julia


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## crbrumbelow (Sep 14, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

That is indeed good news, Julia!!


----------



## NGaHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm so Happy for Rusty and you!!!


----------



## Jim P (Sep 14, 2010)

ALRIGHT, I'm realy happy you got him back, how far was he away from home?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank the Lord! Prayers work!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## dawg (Sep 14, 2010)

awesome news......we are glad for you!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank You God!  This is great news, and I'm happy for you both.  Bill


----------



## Beagle Stace (Sep 14, 2010)

Julia, So glad that Rusty is safely back home with you. A missing dog is so very stressful for all. If he could talk, he would tell of alot of adventures but hopefully he won't escape again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Julia and Karl, PM sent. A good one.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 15, 2010)

Good to hear it!!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2010)

JuliaH said:


> Hi
> 
> Folks RUSTY IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



And most of all he loves you and you love him. Nice to hear about the happy ending Ms. Julia!


----------



## Sam H (Sep 15, 2010)

ALRIGHT JULIANEVER GIVEUP,NEVER EVER....I'm sooooo happy for you AND Rusty.....
I know you are relieved.....

BTW...This caused me to have my "lil Bella" micro chipped yesterday


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2010)

Jim,  

The lady who found him got him off the road, just before he was fixin to get hit by a truck!  Thankfully, he was wanting people so when she called him he turned and went right to her!

He was about a mile +/- a little from home when she found him,  and she lives on the same road I work on which is also very close to home! 

He was kenneled with a bulldog, but since Rusty is not a fighter, they got along fine 

He sure was glad to be home, and I slept better than I have since all this happened!

Julia


Jim P said:


> ALRIGHT, I'm realy happy you got him back, how far was he away from home?


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes sir!! They sure do! 



RoosterTodd said:


> Thank the Lord! Prayers work!


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2010)

Whatever good comes from this situation is excellent indeed!! My 3 GSP's are already microchipped, but Rusty and Hazel were not... they will be now!! 

AND I have been gonna do collars with tags riveted on them, and due to life getting in the way, I had not done it. Well... now I will. He would have been home Saturday afternoon if he had ID on his collar.

The way I will do that is that the brass tag will say Reward, Julia Heidbrink and a contact phone number. 

Friends, and my vet have said to NOT put the dog's name on it and I agree. If a person who was not such a dog lover had found Rusty, it could have turned out quite differently, or if he had run out onto the road in front of traffic.... I don't even want to think about the results of that... ugh!

Julia



Sam H said:


> ALRIGHT JULIANEVER GIVEUP,NEVER EVER....I'm sooooo happy for you AND Rusty.....
> I know you are relieved.....
> 
> BTW...This caused me to have my "lil Bella" micro chipped yesterday


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad you found him, I have heard from several people they don't like to put  reward on the collar, on GDF there was a couple threads about people having to barter to get their dog back. I know some put Dog needs Meds please call ........

I have my name and phone number on mine


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Luke,

I am going to Microchip, and I will sure keep in mind your thoughts on putting REWARD on the collar. I think I will have a conversation with the local sheriff about the REWARD part, and if Microchip would prove ownership... just in case.  

Bartering with someone to get the dog back would make a person very angry I expect. I know I sure would not like it. The lady who had Rusty did not know about any reward, but I offered it to her anyway, because it was out in the newspaper at this point, and I didn't want to seem less than honorable about the whole thing. She had cared for him and fed him for several days, took pictures and spent her time putting out flyers, so I at least wanted to pay for the trouble she went to as she kept him safe 

Julia



Luke0927 said:


> Glad you found him, I have heard from several people they don't like to put reward on the collar, on GDF there was a couple threads about people having to barter to get their dog back. I know some put Dog needs Meds please call ........
> 
> I have my name and phone number on mine


----------



## zzweims (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm so happy for you!  People like the woman who rescued Rusty, restore my faith.  She probably wouldn't even accept a reward, but I'd be on her doorstep with a fresh baked pie and squeaky toys for her bull dog!

If you see her again, ask if she's seen a Weimaraner.  It's been 6 weeks and still no Cherry Pie


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Aline 

I sure wish your pup would show up. I expect someone not as nice as this lady has picked her up, but we will certainly keep praying and hoping you get your little lady back. 

I can't imagine going through this for 6 weeks!!!

Julia


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 15, 2010)

great to hear Julia!


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2010)

Didn't see this yesterday, but glad he's home safe.


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

So glad to hear this--I've been following the thread with my fingers crossed!!!

My young Brit climbed the fence a few weeks ago--the neighbor had a dog in heat.  He was gone overnight about 20 hours and I drove all over looking for him--he finally showed up at the door looking like he had been dragged through a swamp.

I woulda been a mess if he had been gone as long as Rusty!!

Steve Snell at Gundog Supply has good pricing on nice heavy duty collars with brass plates.


----------



## george hancox (Sep 15, 2010)

I just got home,How sweet it is.I am so glad there are still good people out there.I think you need to put a pad lock on his kennel and hope he doesn't find the key.lol


----------



## tlong286 (Sep 15, 2010)

That is really good luck. I'm waiting for the GPS collar that is small and cheap to monitor with long battery life. Current systems are not there yet but soon will be. 

Pour a cup of coffee, log in to the service and see him on your IPhone. There will be a day when nobody will lose a pet or God forbid a person ever again. Some crack-pots believe they've alredy been chipped!!!

Congratulations.


----------



## Jim P (Sep 17, 2010)

Julia how is Rusty doing?


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 17, 2010)

Jim,

He is fine!  Needs a bath from being in a dirt floor kennel, but I can't complain about that as it kept him safe! 

Both Rusty and Hazel are now Microchipped, which means all my adult dogs carry Microchips, and soon all will have collars with brass name tags with my name and 2 phone numbers on them!

He was so glad to be home. The kind lady who found him said he cried and cried. He checked out every inch of his kennel when he got back here 

Julia



Jim P said:


> Julia how is Rusty doing?


----------



## JFS (Sep 17, 2010)

JuliaH said:


> The way I will do that is that the brass tag will say Reward, Julia Heidbrink and a contact phone number.




Gald he made it home.  



My collars say reward and have both my cell and home numbers.  Only three lines allowed on LCS collars and I figure the extra phone number is more useful than my name.  Especially if we are out of town, then they need my cell, and I leave the home number in case I am out of cell reception.


----------

